# Simple Grow Solutions Seaweed/Humic?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

This product is made fairly local to me, and since I like to support local when I can, thought I'd give it a try. Anyone see anything terrible about it? Breakdown is 4% seaweed, 4.5% Humic, 4% Fulvic. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QPB5H63/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Also, okay to mix in with my liquid 20-0-0 fertilizer that I'm going to be spraying, and or chelated iron, or should I spray it separately? (assuming I do the jar test, etc)


----------



## keatingseeds (Jul 22, 2019)

You should be okay to spray these two products together. I sprayed similar products together on putting greens when I was in the golf industry. Make sure the fertilizer dissolves in solution first before putting in the Seaweed/Humic acid.


----------

